# A tough call about girls.



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

So I'm at a point where I have a few different chick's in my life. 2 of them are smoking hot. But they expect to be treated like princesses, are fun to be around but aren't ambitious to get careers and are pretty superficial. But smoking hot bodies and pretty faces. On the other hand the otherr 2 girls are kinda chubby. Great personalities. One has an education and one has a career. But neither of these do it for me sexual as to where I can't help but be a little shallow in my preference for a fit body. People say go with the girls with personality but if I do that my sexual and attracted side will suffer and I feel like I may stray. Is there any cure for this. Maybe I'm a shallow asshole.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2015)

The answer is easy but hard to actually do:

Find a woman with a better personality and more ambition/goals/success 


.....And keep banging the others until you do and/or commit to one


----------



## mickems (Dec 1, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> So I'm at a point where I have a few different chick's in my life. 2 of them are smoking hot. But they expect to be treated like princesses, are fun to be around but aren't ambitious to get careers and are pretty superficial. But smoking hot bodies and pretty faces. On the other hand the otherr 2 girls are kinda chubby. Great personalities. One has an education and one has a career. But neither of these do it for me sexual as to where I can't help but be a little shallow in my preference for a fit body. People say go with the girls with personality but if I do that my sexual and attracted side will suffer and I feel like I may stray. Is there any cure for this. Maybe I'm a shallow asshole.



how on earth would your "sexual and attracted side" suffer from banging girls with personality but not fit (chubby)?  the cock, knows no discrimination my friend. enjoy your many options.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Dec 1, 2015)

Date all of them. It's a problem only if you get busted.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

mickems said:


> how on earth would your "sexual and attracted side" suffer from banging girls with personality but not fit (chubby)?  the cock, knows no discrimination my friend. enjoy your many options.


Lol you're right pussy doesn't have a face. But there is something about a banging ass and a smooth stomach that do love to feel on.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

And doc and lei. I think I'm gonna end up doing that. Just date em all till I get one that I really really like. Try not to get caught.  Sure does get expensive wining and dining em though haha. Some people say u don't have to but in my experience it helps the spread.


----------



## bvs (Dec 1, 2015)

there is no rush man and dont settle for less than what you want. one will come along with the total package for you. until then, bang away.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 1, 2015)

The world is full of girls. You will have to believe me that the day you will find the right one, you will have no question and you will have no doubts.

Just the fact that you have doubts, is a sign that all 4 of them are not for you for the long term.

Never judge yourself on being shallow. You have demands - and that's ok. We are all shallow in some way, some of us admit it, some of us don't.

And yes, there is a cure for you: The right girl.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 1, 2015)

Luscious Lei said:


> Date all of them. It's a problem only if you get busted.



Or is it... sounds to me he just might have a "ménage à cinq" on the way...


----------



## bvs (Dec 1, 2015)

another pro tip: don't make relationship decisions while on tren


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> Lol you're right pussy doesn't have a face. But there is something about a banging ass and a smooth stomach that do love to feel on.



Wait a minute! You mean to tell me some of these girls have hairy stomachs? Are you sure there's not a ladyboy or two mixed in their from Lei's private stateside stash?



silvereyes87 said:


> And doc and lei. I think I'm gonna end up doing that. Just date em all till I get one that I really really like. Try not to get caught.  Sure does get expensive wining and dining em though haha. Some people say u don't have to but in my experience it helps the spread.



If you don't enter into a monogamous relationship with any of them there's nothing really to be caught for. if these women think they entered into a monogamous relationship with you though it's best you be up front.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 1, 2015)

I agree with BVS, you should broaden your horizons and find other candidates.  You sound young (thats not a dig either) the right one will come along but the type of woman your looking for will not tolerate a man that is running around with superficial, hot whores.  Especially if your the baby's daddy to one of these chicks, so be careful and dont get them pregnant.  

What you are interested in requires some effort on your part.  There is a downside (for some men) in having a woman like your describing.  Lots of guys cant handle a career oriented, motivated hot woman.  The more effort you put into making yourself a better person will pay dividends in all your relationships.  Trust me on this.

Bottom line have fun and enjoy this time.  When the right one comes along clean house.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 1, 2015)

I bet the chubby ones have wetter pussies and love be to suck dick.  I'd rather have a home cooked meal on the table every night than have to worry about how many guys are checking out my old lady.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 1, 2015)

SilverEyes, I'll toss out one more perspective on top of the solid advice you've already received here: who says there has to be a "Right One"? One thing I've noticed in the US is the immense societal pressure to "settle down" after a certain age. Single folk almost seem ostracized past the age of 25 or so. My guidance here would be more simple: do what makes you happy, and be honest about those things. Don't define your outcome in terms that force compromise (eg. "I have to choose between the hot chick and the chick with the nice personality"). If they insist on a monogamous relationship and you'd rather not be in one, let that be know and MOVE ON. 

I see young guys every day who respond predictably to the first time they meet a woman who's company they enjoy: propose marriage within a year, pregnant the next, exhausted and 1000 Yard Stare for the remainder. Do what makes you happy, not what society tells you to do. Its your life.


----------



## thqmas (Dec 1, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> SilverEyes, I'll toss out one more perspective on top of the solid advice you've already received here: who says there has to be a "Right One"? One thing I've noticed in the US is the immense societal pressure to "settle down" after a certain age. Single folk almost seem ostracized past the age of 25 or so. My guidance here would be more simple: do what makes you happy, and be honest about those things. Don't define your outcome in terms that force compromise (eg. "I have to choose between the hot chick and the chick with the nice personality"). If they insist on a monogamous relationship and you'd rather not be in one, let that be know and MOVE ON.
> 
> I see young guys every day who respond predictably to the first time they meet a woman who's company they enjoy: propose marriage within a year, pregnant the next, exhausted and 1000 Yard Stare for the remainder. Do what makes you happy, not what society tells you to do. Its your life.



Amen to that. I read this and all I could think of is my ex wife... and the monthly alimony and child support I'm paying for 10 years now.

NbleSavage, where were you 12 years ago when I needed this advise?

Ha... Funny thing is I would surely not listened back then.


----------



## mickems (Dec 1, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> Lol you're right pussy doesn't have a face. But there is something about a banging ass and a smooth stomach that do love to feel on.



I agree, there is something to a banging ass and stomach. that would be your wife, the full package.  I have my wife now but, until I met her, I was banging all the chubbies, the boring's and the "going no where's" that came my way.


----------



## Popeye (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm kinda in the same position, freak or house wife. ..im still living at my ex s house,  she would be an amazing mother and perfect wife,  hot too...Just doesn't let me do anything that's bad for me, lol and kinda shy in the bedroom...Im struggling whether or not to make it work, or find a porn star...lol...at first i figured find someone else. ..not sure now. ..it sounds terrible but she's a great girl.  ..go with your heart i guess?...as gay as it sounds


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2015)

Take a moment in a quiet dark room and think to yourself


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2015)

Stay with the hot ones.... in the future there will be a day u wish they were still riding the cock

Fuk emotions...bend the bitch over while u order a pizza

U can always find a fat girl who wants to get married or suck a dick.. the hot crazy ones aren't always an option


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 1, 2015)

If you are talking about marriage I would remind you those good looks fade.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Dude all of you guys offer way better advice then my friends and the fellas at work. What Yaya said in a way is true. Always gonna be chubby girls waiting to get wife's might aswell bang as many smoking babe's as I can while I'm still getting em. I'd feel totally 100% about that if the thought of fatherhood isn't there. In a couple of years I'll be 30 and I know that's still young I suppose. Just never wanted to be an old dad ya know?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 1, 2015)

I thought this was a coming out of the closet thread. 
Whew. 


Want me to be honest? Don't be shallow. Banging all the "hot chicks" you can is empty and worthless IMO. I'm not sayin get married. I'm saying find someone you enjoy being with. 
Male sluts are still sluts. 

Just my .02. Don't read too far into it or take it as an attack.


----------



## snake (Dec 1, 2015)

Just my experience but there's a chance the "Chubby" ones will start working out and slim down but a "Bitch" will always be a "Bitch". Trust me!


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Not an attack actually very logic tool. And snake I believe you are correct sir. One of the girls was saying she'd like to come to the gym with me. Maybe potential there . Those hot chick's I'm banging. I really do feel like they take me for granted. We have fun bang the shit outa them. But I can't ever see them giving me back rubs when u got home from work or appreciating what I do. I feel like they just expect it cause they are hot.


----------



## Luscious Lei (Dec 1, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> In a couple of years I'll be 30



I don't want to sound like a bitch but at 28yo you should be able to pick your girls by yourself.


----------



## Lilo (Dec 1, 2015)

I call virgin


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

No offense taken leI haha. Just getting some insight. I'm sure there are guys  who've married the prom queen and ended up paying child support. Never hurts to learn from experience.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yeh u call virgin or big fat liar or whatever lilo. Pretty funny  high 5


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 1, 2015)

I heard silver grades his girls on a 5pt curve. 

"10" mmhmmmm....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

lmao who told you?


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 1, 2015)

Zeigler....


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Shoulda known.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 1, 2015)

Lots of good advice here...nothing really left to say except that the most sexual and challenging being I have ever been with has the initials D.D.P. Im not going to give up whos those initials belong to but one of them stands for Panda


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Lots of good advice here...nothing really left to say except that the most sexual and challenging being I have ever been with has the initials D.D.P. Im not going to give up whos those initials belong to but one of them stands for Panda



I can't wait for us to try out my newest purchase....


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

I love how it's written in stone somewhere that all good looking fit women are superficial idiots.....this couldn't be further from the truth just as women love to be treated like shit...I don't know where this crap comes from but it's pretty ignorant thinking.

Think about where you are finding these women? You want to meet quality people, put yourself in a quality place


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

PillarofBalance said:


> If you are talking about marriage I would remind you those good looks fade.



yea, if you are already used to the fat and ugly...no surprises :32 (19):


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

and don't kid yourself...if you already have thoughts that you might stray....you will


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 1, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> I can't wait for us to try out my newest purchase....



Oooh la la early xmas presents! Your the greatest ever!!!


----------



## thqmas (Dec 1, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I love how it's written in stone somewhere that all good looking fit women are superficial idiots.....this couldn't be further from the truth just as women love to be treated like shit...I don't know where this crap comes from but it's pretty ignorant thinking.
> 
> Think about where you are finding these women? You want to meet quality people, put yourself in a quality place



God that's so stupid. It should be on the same level as being racist. The most awesome, intelligent women I've been with were fit and beautiful.

My wife has god damn abs, a wall with medals and trophies for boxing achievements and she has a masters in physics.

Now if only my ex wife wasn't such a shallow hot Russian bitch... but then again, I guess she also was intelligent. Intelligent enough to take 50% of my belongings... damn bitch


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

thqmas said:


> God that's so stupid. It should be *on the same level as being racist*. The most awesome, intelligent women I've been with were fit and beautiful.
> 
> My wife has god damn abs, a wall with medals and trophies for boxing achievements and she has a masters in physics.
> 
> Now if only my ex wife wasn't such a shallow hot Russian bitch... but then again, I guess she also was intelligent. Intelligent enough to take 50% of my belongings... damn bitch



Pretty much


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2015)

Nothing like a smart fat pig to get my erection goin


----------



## snake (Dec 1, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I love how it's written in stone somewhere that all good looking fit women are superficial idiots.....this couldn't be further from the truth just as women love to be treated like shit...I don't know where this crap comes from but it's pretty ignorant thinking.



Where did that come from my good looking fit woman? Sounds a little defensive to me.


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 1, 2015)

I use to grade the girls I was with before my wife with the rub out test.
If I still thought about them or wanted to hang out after cumming than I knew there was something there. I told this to a buddy a couple years back and he has told me it saved him a lot of time. If he thinks he's into a chick he will rub one out, if moments after when the desire has been fulfilled he has no interest he'll pretty much just stop communications and save them both some time.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2015)

Any fat female members on SI (besides jada) that can comment on this?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

snake said:


> Where did that come from my good looking fit woman? Sounds a little defensive to me.



lol, well....................................................................................................


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 1, 2015)

Stereotypes are based on reality. No one said EVERY hot fit chick is a shallow bitch. Just a lot of them. 
Search #fitfam #bikiniprep on Instagram. It's amusing.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Stereotypes are based on reality. No one said EVERY hot fit chick is a shallow bitch. Just a lot of them.
> Search #fitfam #bikiniprep on Instagram. It's amusing.



lmfao......yea, tons of both sexes are shallow as fuuuk..As The World Turns!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Stereotypes are based on reality. No one said EVERY hot fit chick is a shallow bitch. Just a lot of them.
> Search #fitfam #bikiniprep on Instagram. It's amusing.



No, stereotypes MIGHT be based on reality and they might not. There's sufficient evidence many stereotypes are based on illusory correlation which in most cases is not true.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2015)

My father told me when I was about 11.. 

"son, pretty girls are dumb because of all the cock smacks they have taken to the side of the head...you want a smart lady then she must be large like momma"


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2015)

The booze made my dad very honest

#StrengthFirstBoston


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 1, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> No, stereotypes MIGHT be based on reality and they might not. There's sufficient evidence many stereotypes are based on illusory correlation which in most cases is not true.


I missed psychology today due to being sick, thanks for making me feel like I was in class if only for a moment.
Correlation is not causation.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Beedeezy said:


> I missed psychology today due to being sick, thanks for making me feel like I was in class if only for a moment.
> Correlation is not causation.



Is that a subtle way of saying fukk you for making me feel like I was in school lolol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 1, 2015)

Bangin 2 5's is the same as 1 10. 5+5=10


----------



## Beedeezy (Dec 1, 2015)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Is that a subtle way of saying fukk you for making me feel like I was in school lolol



No, not at all. I enjoy going to class, but have had a upper respiratory issue for 8 days now and the nose bleed I got after blowing my nose took too long to get stopped.
By the time I would have made it to class it would have been a near total waste.

I took an entire 100 question Bio lab practical with one hand yesterday because I was holding a nose bleed.


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 1, 2015)

i wouldnt settle for less then what you really want or are after.

cuz if you do, you ll always be kicking yourself for doing it 3/4/5 yrs later down the road.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 1, 2015)

Why do men get married anyway? Whats in it for a man?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Why do men get married anyway? Whats in it for a man?



what's in it for a woman?


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2015)

If ur gonna come to a bodybuilding/powerlifting website and ask total strangers which chick u should stay with then u take this advice:

Post pics of all the pigs ur banging and ur answer will come quick.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 1, 2015)

Jenner said:


> what's in it for a woman?



Um let me see....well there is alimony...half the mans wealth...his house...his retirement....his business if he has one...his custodial rights of their children...child support..... Hence my question.

And dont say all women are not like that because obviously not all are...only 99% are like that.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Um let me see....well there is alimony...half the mans wealth...his house...his retirement....his business if he has one...his custodial rights of their children...child support..... Hence my question.
> 
> And dont say all women are not like that because obviously not all are...only 99% are like that.



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...guess that would mean you picked the wrong one..

Trust me, my personal opinion is there isn't a need for marriage...except for gold diggers and lazy fuuks...needing that to prove to someone that you love them already tells me there is an issue..because you can cohabitate just fine if not better without being married 

and people with this type of thinking tend to have better marriages/Relationships


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 1, 2015)

Jenner said:


> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...guess that would mean you picked the wrong one..
> 
> Trust me, my personal opinion is there isn't a need for marriage...except for gold diggers and lazy fuuks...needing that to prove to someone that you love them already tells me there is an issue..because you can cohabitate just fine if not better without being married
> 
> and people with this type of thinking tend to have better marriages/Relationships



Actually jenner I had the 1%. Everything that was mine stayed mine and hers stayed hers and we have 50/50 custody with no child support. We both split everything in half and we are actually still friends. But I know I got lucky. I also share your exact feelings towards the subject..maybe we should get married? Lol 

Gold diggers and lazy people are big culprits of that type of divorce but even really kind hearted girls can turn into total witches when they feel crossed. Those are the ones that get ya...next marriage will be prenump and if she has a problem with that then she doesnt want to marry me for me


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

and I'm not talking about folks that get married due to religious beliefs....so don't jump my ass about that shit


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Actually jenner I had the 1%. Everything that was mine stayed mine and hers stayed hers and we have 50/50 custody with no child support. We both split everything in half and we are actually still friends. But I know I got lucky. I also share your exact feelings towards the subject..maybe we should get married? Lol
> 
> Gold diggers and lazy people are big culprits of that type of divorce but even really kind hearted girls can turn into total witches when they feel crossed. Those are the ones that get ya...next marriage will be prenump and if she has a problem with that then she doesnt want to marry me for me



lol, my son and I just had a conversation about marriage. Him and his girl have been engaged since 2013 and he is just very leery because of the way things are these days. I told him, getting married doesn't have to change anything but people change things and that's why shit doesn't last.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2015)

Having a child out of wedlock is the new trend


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 1, 2015)

Jenner said:


> and I'm not talking about folks that get married due to religious beliefs....so don't jump my ass about that shit



Im the last guy that would jump anyones shit about religous anything haha


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 1, 2015)

Yaya said:


> Having a child out of wedlock is the new trend



Funny you say that because this is exactly what me and my girl are most likely going to do...i like being trendy hehe


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Im the last guy that would jump anyones shit about religous anything haha



you know they are out there... lol


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Funny you say that because this is exactly what me and my girl are most likely going to do...i like being trendy hehe



nothing wrong with it....still gets your last name regardless


----------



## thqmas (Dec 1, 2015)

lol you guys. I'll prefer to take on 20 armed men, and not be the target of a womans revenge. Once they turn on you, they are just vicious.

We men, fight till one fall. Then we drink beer. We can laugh and fight.
Fight a woman that you wronged, you fall and she will smash your head when you're down. She won't stop even if you cry for mercy. <=true story btw.

Moral of the story: 
Men are just big teddy bears acting tough.
Woman are the real strong gender.

And now, as we say in Israel: I'll just wear my helmet and wait for the bombardment countermeasures.


----------



## Fruity (Dec 1, 2015)

Good looking people are dumb because that's what society expects from them. On a sub conscious level we all try to fulfill our own rolls that society has bestowed upon us. Chances are at least half of those dumb chicks had quite a bit of intellect hidden away somewhere inside them, just they never knew they had it, because thats what the world made believe.  



I don't know the exact term for when people subconsciously fulfill their own stereotype, but I'v seen it in all shapes and forms; from blacks thinking they're niggers to people with glasses thinking they're smart.




Introduce these hot chicks to a few books, teach them a few equations, enlighten them on the power of the mind. Who knows, you might end up with a keeper.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 1, 2015)

ok i just read this whole worthless damn thread and NO DAMN PICS??? well f-me sideways with a 2x4, what a waist of my damn time...


i want to see these sleezy b.i. itches!!! chubby girls, nothing wrong with them, dont believe because they are chubby they will suck a dick either...unicorn shit right there, or yeah i must be fawking too ugly...i guess .....fawk...botox, gh and some plastic surgery coming my way...

all women are  whores, they wont admit it outright, but they all have whore tendencies... if i could be a male who id do it in a heart beat...but get my nuts clipped so i couldnt get anyone prego....


so op.... stop trying to grow up with this "american dream" white picket fence type shit....it doesnt exist! choose someone u know u wont cheat on, looks are superficial, truly they are, and a lot of "hot" girls, have been told they are hot for far too long, take em down a notch and u will see....

and yes some girls for some reason need to be treated a bit ruff from time to time....i told my wife the other night i need to keep an even keel, or she will take advantage of me being nice...so i told her to **** off out of the blue, and she got all mad, and i went in the shitter and laughed... got to keep it even keel....


and jenner, id officially like to tell you to eat a bag oh dicks, in a jokingly way  because the way i see marriage is if it doest last or 2 people cant make it work, its all because of selfishness!!!!!!!!!!!! and its true, but i heart u gurl....and ill swing by in a few to jump dat assss!


----------



## Dex (Dec 1, 2015)

I totally understand. I had a smoking girl for 5 years and got tired of her not moving forward with life. We broke up and it took many women after to find the one that I was looking for. Now I have a beautiful fit wife with an education, good paying job and wants the lovin at least once a day. Keep looking my friend...they are out there.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

j2048b said:


> and jenner, id officially like to tell you to eat a bag oh dicks, in a jokingly way  because the way i see marriage is if it doest last or 2 people cant make it work, its all because of selfishness!!!!!!!!!!!! and its true, but i heart u gurl....and ill swing by in a few to jump dat assss!



lol, and that's why we all have an opinion


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 1, 2015)

Sorry silver this is our thread now.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 1, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Sorry silver this is our thread now.



Thats right...we fkn own this shit. Talking about marriage is way better than talking about fkng randos anyway gtfo


----------



## stonetag (Dec 1, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Sorry silver this is our thread now.



Yeah, I was going to talk about my woman, because I totally lost what Silver was asking, or talking about for that matter...lol


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

fuuuuk....This always happens.....................................................................................


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 1, 2015)

Gotta love rabbit holes!!! Who wants to talk about politics next?


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Gotta love rabbit holes!!! Who wants to talk about politics next?



lol, would have to be moved to the flame forum if we go that route


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 1, 2015)

Where's doc? He loves talking about politics.


----------



## j2048b (Dec 1, 2015)

Polotics blow!!! Like those unicorn fatties hahah


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 1, 2015)

ToolSteel said:


> Where's doc? He loves talking about politics.



2 awesome posts Bro your going to fit right in here. 

Fuk Doc I want to hear Zigs advice


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 1, 2015)

Get a not so smart not so super hot older woman that is nice sucks & fuks really good has a lot of money and thinks your the best. She wont leave you for cheating will buy you everything you want and treat you like a king won't have a ton of dude's constantly trying to get her fart box so on and so forth. Judging by how many woman you are juggling around with right now it shouldn't be all that hard to do. Being with a woman like that will make you feel like a king the spot light will always be on you and all that kind of thing. She will be home cooking for you rather than out shaking her ass with the girls on one of their lets see who can be the biggest whore nights aka girls night out.


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2015)

Zeigler is not only a future MOD but he also is gonna be our official "SI relationship therapist"


----------



## DarksideSix (Dec 1, 2015)

Some of the best pussy I ever had was from chubby girls.  

I was in this same situation years ago, as I'm sure many of us have been.  Every girl I met that was smoking hot was also batshit crazy.  It was a hell of a ride for a while but there comes a time when all that freaky sex is no longer worth putting up with all the craziness and drama that comes with it so you have to ask yourself what is more important in the long run.  If you're young and don't have any plans to settle down and have a family then by all means fuk the dog shit out of the hot ones for as long as you can.  

When I met my wife 5 years ago I was 32 and getting tired of dealing with superficial women.  My wife is what I would describe on the better side of normal looking.  She's not drop dead gorgeous but shes not a 4 or 5 either.  What she does have is a killer personality.  She treats me and my son good and there is never any drama or high maintenance involved.  It's by far the best relationship I've ever been in and I wouldn't change it for anything.  

So you need to really ask yourself......what is the most important thing that YOU want, and then do it.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 1, 2015)

Ziggy cliff notes:

Plow a dumb cougar and hook her as your sugar mama.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Jenner said:


> I love how it's written in stone somewhere that all good looking fit women are superficial idiots.....this couldn't be further from the truth just as women love to be treated like shit...I don't know where this crap comes from but it's pretty ignorant thinking.
> 
> Think about where you are finding these women? You want to meet quality people, put yourself in a quality place


 Well said jen. I don't think all beautiful fit girls are that way. It just turns out these were. One I met at a party and one I met at the bar so Def sounds about right.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Yaya said:


> If ur gonna come to a bodybuilding/powerlifting website and ask total strangers which chick u should stay with then u take this advice:
> 
> Post pics of all the pigs ur banging and ur answer will come quick.


I'm gonna do that


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2015)

Pretty girls are NEVER smart... God made it that way...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

chick with the resting bitch face wants my baby and pretty much just wants to be taken care and not have to work i feel. relationship was ok when it was good. fun as **** to smash but she thinks she deserves everything on a silver platter.
angel loved to ****. she was amazing in bed and thats pretty much all she wants i think so thats a no brainer.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 1, 2015)

Boobs. 



Sorry what were you saying?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

hey ziegs just got done dating a couger actually. she was loaded from taking half of everything her exhusband had. cut her loose when i realized there was no future there cause her tubes were tired. kinda regret it though cause she bought me drinks and was fun to bang. we also had fun hanging out. hmm why did i let her go again? lol


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

oh my....I'm out........................................LOL


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

Jenner said:


> oh my....I'm out........................................LOL



dont leave jen. this is all of our thread now. lol


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 1, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> dont leave jen. this is all of our thread now. lol



hahahahaha...as if I could stay away


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 1, 2015)

Jenner said:


> hahahahaha...as if I could stay away



Exactly..........&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Yaya (Dec 1, 2015)

I would bang the dude with the white face (skin condition?) just to be able to have those 2 pigs next...

Where's the fat one?


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

dont have too many pics of these girls. lisa is the only one i havent banged yet outa the 5 ive showed you.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 1, 2015)

Yaya said:


> I would bang the dude with the white face (skin condition?) just to be able to have those 2 pigs next...
> 
> Where's the fat one?



Get a good job and he's all yours


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 1, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Get a good job and he's all yours


For any potential suitors ; I like  Back rubs, and beer in the shower.  Oh and rough handjobs


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 1, 2015)

Keep the one in the socks and sports bra...unless she has a head like Abraham Lincoln. If she's crazy....deal with it.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Dec 1, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> For any potential suitors ; I like  Back rubs, and beer in the shower.  Oh and rough handjobs



My sugar daddy ticket was used and spent long ago 

I'll see if StoneTag needs any summer help later on....if your up to his version of a back rub


----------



## Cobra Strike (Dec 2, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> My sugar daddy ticket was used and spent long ago
> 
> I'll see if StoneTag needs any summer help later on....if your up to his version of a back rub



Ill tag that stone!!


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 2, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> My sugar daddy ticket was used and spent long ago
> 
> I'll see if StoneTag needs any summer help later on....if your up to his version of a back rub



I believe he calls them bareback rubs


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 2, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Keep the one in the socks and sports bra...unless she has a head like Abraham Lincoln. If she's crazy....deal with it.


shes gorgeous bro. dude im freaking inlove with this chick. weve known each other since i was 22. shes a few years older then. shes always been super sweet. shes an rn, works out. we like same shows. we go to spurs games together. but its not meant to be. we cant be together for reasons i dont wanna get into. also she has her tubes tied too and i want kids one day. all we can have is sex and friendship which means alot in its own way. but she always tells me she wants me to find a good girl.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 2, 2015)

Silver, lets try the UGB approach here: talk about your goals. What are you looking for right now?


----------



## stonetag (Dec 2, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> My sugar daddy ticket was used and spent long ago
> 
> I'll see if StoneTag needs any summer help later on....if your up to his version of a back rub



Must be able to handle a double cinch strap saddle! THATS right, one around the flanks baby.


----------



## stonetag (Dec 2, 2015)

Cobra Strike said:


> Ill tag that stone!!


Easy partner, I'm a one shee....er woman man!


----------



## stonetag (Dec 2, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> I believe he calls them bareback rubs



I have special spurs just for that DYS, of course you knew that.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 2, 2015)

NbleSavage said:


> Silver, lets try the UGB approach here: talk about your goals. What are you looking for right now?



Thanks for getting my mind back on track lol. 
Want to find a smoking hot chick with great  personality,  who can have kids,  is educated or has a career.  My body isn't perfect. Working on it. But I do gave an education and career. I can get girls. But they seem either pretty and can't offer much besides that or are less attractive but have good personality and goals. Maybe when I've got my body to spec I'll be able to get the perfect package. A chick with smoking body personality and a career most likely wants someone to mirror them.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Dec 2, 2015)

silvereyes87 said:


> shes gorgeous bro. dude im freaking inlove with this chick. weve known each other since i was 22. shes a few years older then. shes always been super sweet. shes an rn, works out. we like same shows. we go to spurs games together. but its not meant to be. we cant be together for reasons i dont wanna get into. also she has her tubes tied too and i want kids one day. all we can have is sex and friendship which means alot in its own way. but she always tells me she wants me to find a good girl.



Stick it in her ass, pull her hair, cum in her mouth and then call her a pig. 

She will love you forever...


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 2, 2015)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Stick it in her ass, pull her hair, cum in her mouth and then call her a pig.
> 
> She will love you forever...


Shes cool with all that cept the anal which is a shame cause she's got a beautiful south American ass.


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 2, 2015)

"OH excuse me all I want is everything I want, is that so much to ask"

For ****'s sake bud. You already have your answers.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 2, 2015)

Damn ur right bro. I guess the hard part is waiting. Think I'm gonnna chill with these girls and see how it goes. One of these chubby chick's might grow on me. Gonna go spend time with that one chick who wants my seed and see if there's something there after all. **** that's not too decisive . Oh well. Thanks for yalls input. There were alot if good points made. Atleast made an interesting thread for the day lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 2, 2015)

Go hang out with the one that comes to mind the most when you're NOT horny.


----------



## silvereyes87 (Dec 2, 2015)

Damn bro that's pretty insightful. I'm gonna do just that


----------

